# Adria vision 647 sg service intervals



## hughgo

Can any one please give me the servicing details for my Vision 647 sg with a Renault 2.5 DCi 150 engine? The vehicle came without any service or handbook from new, I had to ask for them from the dealer, and now looking at the service book find that is for cars only!! 
It's about time dealers got to grips with this I had the same problem with my Burstner which came with all documents in German. :roll:


----------



## rayc

hughgo said:


> Can any one please give me the servicing details for my Vision 647 sg with a Renault 2.5 DCi 150 engine? The vehicle came without any service or handbook from new, I had to ask for them from the dealer, and now looking at the service book find that is for cars only!!
> It's about time dealers got to grips with this I had the same problem with my Burstner which came with all documents in German. :roll:


When I had my Renault Master 2.5 DCI 120 I found the Renault forum very helpful.
http://www.renaultforums.co.uk/search.php?searchid=3456282


----------



## wilse

Hugo

I'll check my books, in the next day or two [truck in storage].

Out of interest, how wide is the garage aperture on your 647.
We've a 707... I'd like a 647, but doubt it would take a scooter?

w


----------



## hughgo

wilse said:


> Hugo
> 
> I'll check my books, in the next day or two [truck in storage].
> 
> Out of interest, how wide is the garage aperture on your 647.
> We've a 707... I'd like a 647, but doubt it would take a scooter?
> 
> w


Hi Wilse,
Thanks for that,my boot is 1200H x 506W at the top & 360W at the base,we get two std bikes in ok .

H.


----------



## JohnGun

12500 miles, although some new renault base chassis are 15k intervals


----------



## welsh

Hi Hugo
we got a Adria Vison 647SG we down loaded one off the Renault 
customer service web site.

Karen & Brian


----------

